# Just smoked cheese for the first time



## blks2000 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just finished smoking a variety of cheese, gouda, sharp provolone, extra sharp cheddar, and swiss in my MBS I got for Christmas. The cold smoker addition really made it easy. 













image.jpg



__ blks2000
__ Dec 30, 2012





I also have 3 pounds of venison my brother gave me to smoke and he wants me to cut and make jerky with it. I'm going to cut and season it tonight and smoke it Thursday. Can't wait.













image.jpg



__ blks2000
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good. Just smoked some Cheese and Bacon yesterday...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2013)

very nice but remember to wait at least 2 weeks  to eat the cheese.


----------



## blks2000 (Jan 1, 2013)

Already vaccum sealed and in the fring


----------



## apohunter (Feb 8, 2013)

What's the cold smoker addition.


----------



## blks2000 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's an attachment that masterbuilt sells & replaces your wood chip loader. It allows you to cold smoke food.like bacon and cheese for up to six hours without adding any wood. It's a real handy addition considering I broke the original chip loader the 2nd time( what a piece of crap that was).


----------



## twigertwig (Feb 10, 2013)

What type of smoke you use?


----------



## blks2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

Apple wood


----------

